# Knife Ban - Switzerland???



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi folks,
I've got a situation come up that I hope someone here can help with.

As many of you know I'm working with Stefan Keller's estate executor Diane. She just contacted me to tell me that a knife she shipped over to Switzerland had been returned to her labeled as "Rejected by Airlines, Return to Sender, Knife". 








Strangely the online tracking shows that the box sat in Zurich for 6 days before being returned yet there's no markings (on the box) to state that it's been outside the US. 

Diane plans to take this to the post office on Friday to try to figure this out but in the meantime I'm wondering about another (knife) package that I sent to the same individual (just a couple of days ago) and how it's going to fair. My tracking shows that it's left NYC and is en route.

PS - I did a quick internet search for Switzerland knife import bans and can't find anything other than the standard stuff. See Weapons


----------



## AT5760 (Nov 18, 2020)

Isn’t @RockyBasel located there?


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 18, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Isn’t @RockyBasel located there?



yes, I am indeed in Basel, Switzerland and am happily receiving knives from all over the world - too many infact - to my wife’s horror

I can confirm that there are no restrictions in receiving knives in Switzerland - I am getting them from Japan, Denmark, Sweden, US, Australia, and France


----------



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2020)

no issues shipping there from LA


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Nov 18, 2020)

I recall someone suggesting "Kitchen Knife" instead of just "Knife" when dealing with customs. (Someone also mentioned the shadier "Kitchen Utensil" for problem destinations.)

Anyway, I hope it's just a bureaucratic hiccup and works out for you & your project.


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 18, 2020)

JBroida said:


> no issues shipping there from LA


I need to buy knives from LA


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2020)

The contents were labeled as "kitchen utensil" and it hasn't been opened so we're guessing that maybe an x-ray machine was used?

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Slim278 (Nov 19, 2020)

I have had issues with USPS and knives in the past. USPS classifies knives as restricted matter, 44 Knives and Sharp Instruments | Postal Explorer ,215 Requests for Rulings | Postal Explorer

I had an insurance claim rejected on the grounds the knives sent were mailed illegally.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 28, 2020)

So a 2nd package to the same person in Switzerland was turned away for the same reasons as above. Someone in Jamaica NY doesn't approve of shipping kitchen knives to Switzerland.


----------



## Matus (Nov 28, 2020)

Find some third party to sent the knife to first. But as was said - USPS is fooling it up. Maybe try UPS or FedEx.


----------



## MarcelNL (Nov 29, 2020)

did you check with USPS? To me it seems they messed up checking on behalf of 'the airline' and someone in a cubicle needs to get some additional 'on the job training' Probably requires someone other than a desk clerk to find out, do you have a business account with them (that should get you access to someone one level up).


----------



## doc (Nov 29, 2020)

An exact description of goods, uses and materials such as wood, horn or even steel is certainly helpful! Also a correct customs tariff number and a precise indication of value make the import into Switzerland much easier! There must be an official invoice and the address of the sender and recipient!


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 29, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> yes, I am indeed in Basel, Switzerland and am happily receiving knives from all over the world - too many infact - to my wife’s horror
> 
> I can confirm that there are no restrictions in receiving knives in Switzerland - I am getting them from Japan, Denmark, Sweden, US, Australia, and France



I can confirm what Rocky confirms ... to the horror of innocent people passing us at the Basel Zoo Parking lot.

#swisskkfminigathering


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 29, 2020)

doc said:


> An exact description of goods, uses and materials such as wood, horn or even steel is certainly helpful! Also a correct customs tariff number and a precise indication of value make the import into Switzerland much easier! There must be an official invoice and the address of the sender and recipient!



yep! If customs form is not filled out correctly, that could cause trouble.

Often it’s also necessary to have them attached to the outside of the box in a see through envelope.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 30, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> So a 2nd package to the same person in Switzerland was turned away for the same reasons as above. Someone in Jamaica NY doesn't approve of shipping kitchen knives to Switzerland.


Well, there you go. NYC is a “feelings over facts” hub. Probably some schmuck bitched to a supervisor about mailing ‘weapons’ and rather than start a union issue they just acquiesced.


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 30, 2020)

ecchef said:


> Well, there you go. NYC is a “feelings over facts” hub. Probably some schmuck bitched to a supervisor about mailing ‘weapons’ and rather than start a union issue they just acquiesced.


I just got my MTC kitchen knife and also stuff from CKC - so I don’t think it’s a US issue

You do have to include the invoice, description of the item “kitchen knife” as gift, etc

I get knives from the US and all over the world in Switzerland without problems

At most I pay some minimal duties


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 30, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> At most I pay some minimal duties



better than EU yeah, but US was best. I never paid any duties or import taxes there. Oh the sweet days of cheap Dalmans without VAT ...


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 30, 2020)

We still get dalman’s without VAT in Switzerland - sometimes they can slip through


----------



## doc (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes there are some loopholes...or tired customs officers...wait what!?


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 5, 2020)

Just send them over with DHL. Postal services can be rather panicky when sending a knife over the postal system.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 11, 2020)

Yesterday I drove 40 mins (one way) to the nearest DHL shipping location to see what it costs to ship this package to Switzerland. I was quoted *$206*!


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 11, 2020)

You could not just look it up online? I ship via UPS 2 day delivery to west coast and east coast from Switzerland and to the US it’s typically 95-110 for 1 knife - and UpS picks from home and all duties and things are handled online


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 11, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> You could not just look it up online? I ship via UPS 2 day delivery to west coast and east coast from Switzerland and to the US it’s typically 95-110 for 1 knife - and UpS picks from home and all duties and things are handled online




DHL has an online thing but the store I had to go to doesn't have a way to look up pricing. I'm very back woods here. UPS won't pick up here unless I pay $15 for the pleasure.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 11, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> DHL has an online thing but the store I had to go to doesn't have a way to look up pricing. I'm very back woods here. UPS won't pick up here unless I pay $15 for the pleasure.



Yup - I kinda figured that would be likely. 200 is highway robbery


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> Yesterday I drove 40 mins (one way) to the nearest DHL shipping location to see what it costs to ship this package to Switzerland. I was quoted *$206*!



Sadly no surprise here. To get to normal prices you need a business account of some sort with them. I once payed 180€ to FedEx a knife to Australia. These companies basically don’t want to deal with private customers, it does not fit their business model


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 11, 2020)

Matus said:


> Sadly no surprise here. To get to normal prices you need a business account of some sort with them. I once payed 180€ to FedEx a knife to Australia. These companies basically don’t want to deal with private customers, it does not fit their business model




Ahhh, that explains it.


----------



## McMan (Dec 11, 2020)

Here's the workaround... Send the knife to someone on the West Coast. Have them send it to Switzerland. It'll be sent through a different airport than the one that keeps kicking back your packages (JFK?).
I'm actually partly serious...


----------

